# N.O.S. S12 200SX Pacesetter header



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

It's hard to believe because these headers became extinct about 15 years ago, but I bought one for an engine swap project for my 210 that never materialized. It's Pacesetter part number 70-1141 and fits the '84-'88 200SX's with the 2.0 CA20E engine. New in the box. $200 I'm in New York but can ship inexpensively to lower 48.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Price dropped to 150 _shipped_ to lower 48 states.

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow that was quick. The header is sold.


----------

